# [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2009)

*[Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Hi!

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, was eigentlich wirklich der Unterschied zwischen einem Handy mit Vertrag und einem Handy ohne Vertrag ist _(ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur Wertkarten-Handys und habe daher 0 Erfahrung mit  Vertragshandys)_. Top-Handys kommen ohne Vertrag schnell mal auf 500 - 700 €, aber was kaufe ich um diesen Preis wirklich?
Mit Vertrag kann man ja selbst Spitzen-Geräte in einem Preisrahmen von 1 - 100 € bekommen ...

Ein Freund von mir meinte, dass der einzige Unterschied wäre, dass ich beim Handy ohne Vertrag eine Wertkarte hätte und somit kein Internet benutzen könnte, aber das kann nicht wirklich stimmen, da ich bei meinem jetzigen W810i mit Wertkarte auch Internet habe. 

Um meine Fragestellung zu konkretisieren:
1.) Habe ich bei einem Handy ohne Vertrag automatisch eine Wertkarte und kann ich es nur mit dieser benutzen?
2.) Habe ich bei einem Handy ohne Vertrag auch ausnahmslos alle Funktionen des Handys zur Verfügung, oder muss ich gegenüber einem Vertragshandy _(dem SELBEN Handy mit Vertrag)_ mit Einschränkungen leben.
3.) Was ist bei einer normalen Nutzungsdauer _(2 - 3 Jahre)_ eines Handys der billigere Weg?
4.) Welche Vorteile und Nachteile habe ich bei einem Vertrag und wie kommen die gewaltigen Preisunterschiede bei den Geräten selbst zustande?

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Also meines Wissens macht es funktionell keinen Unterschied ob du ein Handy mit oder ohne Vertrag hast. Es sollte so oder so alle Funktionen beherrschen.

Das ein Handy ohne Vertrag teurer ist als mit ist ja wohl klar, da der Anbieter hier keinerlei monatliche Zahlungen von dir erhält.

Was billiger ist kann man ja grob ausrechnen. Man muss dazu eben die Preisunterschiede der SMS/Telefonate wissen und den Preisunterschied des Händys (Anschaffungspreis) in Relation mit dem niedrigeren Preis des Vertragshändy und seine monatlichen Kosten.

So ein Vertrag über 2 Jahre läppert natürlich auch enorme Kosten an, je nachdem was für ein Vertrag eben gewählt wurde.
Ich habe mein Handy immer mit Vertrag, weils einfach bequemer ist und ich nie etwas aufladen muss. Wobei mir dieses 2 Jahre warten auf ein neues Handy manchmal tierisch auf die Eier geht.


----------



## exa (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ein Handy ohne Vertrag hat den selben Funktionsumfang, es sei denn es geht um Dienstleistung...

es hat aber nicht automatisch eine Wertkarte!!! Das ist nur bei entsprechend gekennzeichneten Bundles so, die meist etwas billiger sind als die reine Hardware...

Ein Vertrag lohnt sich eig nur für Leute, die viel mit dem Handy machen... also überleg dir, ob du mind 1 Stunde pro Monat Telefonierst und mind 50 SMS versendest oder so, dann lohnt ein Vertrag...

ansonsten bist du mit einer Wertkarte besser bedient, kommst in der normalen Nutzungsdauer also billiger weg...

Ich zB telefoniere im Monat ca 10 min und verschicke alle paar Wochen ne SMS, da lohnt kein einziger Vertrag!


----------



## lazy (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Hallo,

1.) Habe ich bei einem Handy ohne Vertrag automatisch eine Wertkarte und kann ich es nur mit dieser benutzen?


Nein, du kannst auch ein Handy ohne Vertrag kaufen und es mit einer Sim Karte von einem Anbieter benutzen (mit Vertrag/ohne Vertrag). 


2.) Habe ich bei einem Handy ohne Vertrag auch ausnahmslos alle Funktionen des Handys zur Verfügung, oder muss ich gegenüber einem Vertragshandy (dem SELBEN Handy mit Vertrag) mit Einschränkungen leben.

Jein. Das ist nicht so ganz einfach zu sagen, es kommt auch darauf an was du machen möchtest. Es ist IMO sinnlos ein Iphone ohne Vertrag zu kaufen da das Internet da der Hauptkaufgrund ist. Manchmal hast du auch Mobile TV oder sowas im Vertrag enthalten, mit einer normalen Karte musst du da halt viel mehr bezahlen. 


3.) Was ist bei einer normalen Nutzungsdauer (2 - 3 Jahre) eines Handys der billigere Weg?

Was ist für dich normale Nutzungsdauer? Eine Stunde im Monat, 2 Minuten im Monat, 100 SMS pro Woche? 


4.) Welche Vorteile und Nachteile habe ich bei einem Vertrag....

Vorteil:

Du musst nicht aufladen
Du bekommst alle paar Jahre ein neues Handy
Oft frei SMS und freiminuten

Nachteil:

Du bist an die Tarife gebunden
Du kannst nicht immer kündigen




 zu 4.) und wie kommen die gewaltigen Preisunterschiede bei den Geräten selbst zustande?

Welche meinst du? IMO bezahlst du beim Vertrag das Handy über einen langen Zeitraum ab, wenn du es so kaufst bezahlst du es aber auf ein mal. 

MfG lazy


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



lazy schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst auch ein Handy ohne Vertrag kaufen und es mit einer Sim Karte von einem Anbieter benutzen (mit Vertrag/ohne Vertrag).



Wirklich?
ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, das man an dieses Vertragshandy 2 Jahre gebunden ist.


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ok, also soweit ich das jetzt kapiert habe, gibt es 3 Wege ein Handy zu benutzen:

1.) Vertrag
2.) Wertkarte
3.) Sim-Karte von einem Anbieter (= die Variante ohne Vertrag?!)

Zu meiner persönlichen Handybenutzung:
Mein aktuelles Handy (W810i) ist zu 95 % mp3 Player. Ich telefoniere ungefähr 5x pro Jahr (!) damit und versende ungefähr 10 sms pro Jahr (!). Dass ich da mit meiner Wertkarte _(telering mücke)_ am günstigsten fahre, ist logisch, aber ich hätte wirklich mal Interesse an einem Handy, wie dem Nokia N97 mini ... Touchscreen, ordentliches Internet, etc. 
Nur weil ich mit meinem aktuellen Handy kaum was mache, heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht Interesse an den ganzen HighTech-Spielereien habe. 

Eure Antworten führen bei mir jedenfalls zu folgenden weiteren Fragen:

1.) Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ich für ein Handy 100 bezahle und einen Vertrag wähle, wie erfahre ich dann, wie lange ich zahlen muss? Geht der Anbieter da vom maximalen Handypreis _(z.B. 700 €)_ aus und ich muss dann praktisch so oft monatlich bezahlen, bis die restlichen 600 € _(bezogen auf das 700 € Beispiel)_ abgezahlt sind?

2.) Wie genau läuft das bei der Sim-Karten Variante mit der Bezahlung?
Ich zahle praktisch die 500 - 700 €_ (je nach Handy)_ und bekomme die Sim-Karte dazu?! Kann ich dann Internet und auch alles andere benutzen und gibt es monatliche Bezahlungen?

3.) Was ist, wenn ich ein Handy mit Vertrag wähle, der Vertrag nach 3 Jahren abbezahlt wäre, ich aber nach 2 Jahren ein neues Handy will? Was mache ich dann?

4.) Das umgekehrte Szenario würde mich auch noch interessieren: Was ist, wenn der Vertrag nach 2 Jahren abbezahlt ist und ich das Handy aber noch weiter benutzen will? Ist dann alles (Telefonieren, sms, Internet, etc.) gratis, oder bleiben immer noch irgendwelche Kosten?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

@ Blizz 

was du meinst ist das Hardware Branding, dann kannst du das Handy nicht mit jeder Karte nutzen... du könntest aber ohne weiteres ein anderes Handy kaufen und edeine Karte reintun, nur das Branding Handy ist dann relativ sinnlos, da es unnutzbar für andere Karten ist und du es auch nicht weiterverkaufen kannst... man kann es zwar freischalten lassen, das kostet aber!

allerdings ist das nutr bei Vertragshandys so, und die reine Hardware kannst du nutzen wie du willst!

@ boss: 

deine 3. Möglichkeit ist ohne Karte, nur das Handy ohne alles (dh du kannst dann gar nicht telefonieren, weil du weder Wertkarte, noch nen Vertrag hast)!

1) der Vertrag hat nicht unbedingt was damit zu tun, nur meist legen die Anbieter das auf den Handypreis um, um das ganze attraktiv zu machen, beim Iphone gehts aber zb nicht auf!

2) kommt drauf an... wenn du ne Simkarte dazuwillst, wirst du etwas auf den Neupreis der Hardware sparen können, wie dein Tarif aussieht ist nochmal ne andere Geschichte, da hat jeder Anbieter was passendes...

3) kauf ein neues Handy, ob das alte mit anderen Karten funzt darf bezweifelt werden!


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ihr habt es zwar nie direkt ausgesprochen, aber ich sehe schon, dass die Vetragsvariante wohl doch die unkomplizierteste und "üblichste" ist ... 

Naja, bis März werde ich noch überlegen und dann schaue ich mal, wie ich am besten zu einem neuen Handy komme (N97 mini, Xperia, ... ). Meine Mutter würde mir zwar einen Vertrag zahlen, aber 30 - 40 € monatlich finde ich schon heftig _(vor allem, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich bis jetzt mit einer 20 € Wertkarte pro Jahr ausgekommen bin)_ und unnötige finanzielle Belastungen will ich ihr auch nicht zumuten. 

Über weitere Tipps und Hinweise freue ich mich jedenfalls.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Dieses Handy wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. 

<<VIDEO>>


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Naja, also vom Design geht meiner Meinung nach im Moment nichts über das Nokia N97 mini. Gegen das Iphone habe ich eine ausgeprägte Aversion und was anderes als Nokia und Sony Ericsson kommt mir prinzipiell nicht in die Hosentasche ... 

Das Handy ansich ist auch nicht das Problem, da es da genug Modelle für meine Ansprüche und meinen Geschmack gibt, nur der Vertrag bzw. überhaupt wie ich das Handy benutze, bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen. 

*[Edit]*
Kann ich eigentlich, wenn ich einen bestimmten Vertrag online zusammengestellt habe und das Handy damit gekauft habe, diesen später erweitern, wenn ich plötzlich draufkomme, dass ich ein Navi, etc. auch noch brauche _(und dieses urspünglich nicht im Vertrag war)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Naja also so ein Vertrag geht erstmal 24 Monate. Wenn du mobiles Internet möchtest, dann wirst du so um 30 - 40€ im Monat zahlen. Das Handy (egal was es am Anfang kostet) ist dann sofort deins, ergo kannst du damit anstellen was du willst. Allerdings kann es sein, dass du das Handy erst nach ablauf der 24 Monate mit einer anderen Simkarte als der beiligenden nutzen kannst.

btw: Was ist bitte eine Werkarte?
so far


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



midnight schrieb:


> btw: Was ist bitte eine Werkarte?


So nenne wir Österreicher die Guthabenkarte _(Prepaidkarte)_ ...  


midnight schrieb:


> dann wirst du so um 30 - 40€ im Monat zahlen.


Also ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal zum Spaß bei A1 einen Vertrag für das Nokia N97 mini zusammengestellt und bin dabei auf 34.50 € montl. gekommen. Da war schon nahezu alles dabei, außer Navi.
Was ist jetzt wirklich, wenn ich das Navi später mal dazu haben möchte? Kann ich mich dann einfach bei A1 melden und denen sagen: "Hallo, ich zahle jetzt 6 € mehr monatlich und dafür schaltet ihr das Navi frei"?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## midnight (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Also zumindest hier in D ist es so, dass man immer sehr willkommen ist wenn man "ich würde gern mehr zahlen" sagt - ich denke in AT verläuft das ähnlich (=

Angenommen das Handy kostet 450€. Wenn du 24 Monate 34,50€ zahlst, dann kommst du am Ende auf 828€. Zieht man davon die 450€ vom Handypreis ab und teilt durch 24 kommt man auf *effektive 15,75€/Monat*, die du nur für den Vertrag zahlst. Je nachdem was du da als Gegenleistung erhälst ein brauchbares Angebot.
Klar, ist natürlich ein wenig Milchmädchenrechnung, aber für dich genau genug (=
Du musst eben entscheiden, ob dir das pro Monat Wert ist, bei einer jährlichen Rechnung von 20€ sind knapp 200€ (genau 189€/Jahr) natürlich schon ne Menge Holz.

so far


----------



## boss3D (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ich habe mich jetzt noch ein Bisschen erkundigt und dabei erfahren, dass ich den Vertrag nach 6 Monaten erweitern kann. 

Deine Rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig, so wie ich das sehe, oder gehst du davon aus, dass das Handy zwar 450 € wert ist, aber man es für 1 € gekauft hat?! Auf jeden Fall würde ich bei dem Vertrag mit den 34,50 € monatlich immer noch 269 € für das N97 mini bezahlen. 
Ich denke zwar mittlerweile auch, dass ein Vertrag die sinnvollste Lösung ist, allerdings bin ich mir beim Handy selbst noch nicht sicher und auch von welchen Anbieter ich den Vertrag nehme. Aber ich habe ja noch bis März Zeit zum Überlegen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## midnight (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Naja klar, du kaufst es für einen Euro, aber das ändert ja nichts daran, dass der eigentliche Wert wesentlich höher ist. Es ging halt darum rauszufinden was es kosten würde, wenn du das Handy einzeln kaufst.
Ich bin auch stark am überlegen ob ich nochmal einen Handyvertrag mache, gerade in D ist mobiles Internet sehr teuer, in AT ist das denke ich ein wenig anders.

so far


----------



## boss3D (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



midnight schrieb:


> gerade in D ist mobiles Internet sehr teuer, in AT ist das denke ich ein wenig anders.


Nunja, wenn du dir hier einen Vertrag zusammenstellst, der Internet beinhalten soll, dann musst du immer gleich ein gewisses Downloadvolumen (mit)auswählen _(bei A1 z.B. 1 - 5 GB) _und das macht die Sache teuer. 
Ich persönlich würde am Handy nur Internet selbst brauchen_ (zum Surfen)_, aber ich will da nichts downloaden ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

ich denke NICHT, das ein Vertrag für sich sinnvoll ist, denn wenn du eirklich nur 20 Euro im Jahr bei ner Prepaidkarte vertelefonierst, dann solltest du dabei bleiben, weil es schlicht die günstigste Möglichkeit ist, selbst wenn du ein tolles Handy für 1 € bekämst...

lieber einmal richtig investieren, nach 2 Jahren haste dann doch noch gespart im Vergleich zum Vertrag, und du kannst jederzeit den Anbieter wechseln wie du willst...


----------



## _hellgate_ (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

ich hab mir jetzt das neue htc hd2 bestellt mit dem 02 vario duo vertrag.

ich zahle mon. 15 und habe 30 freiminuten, aaaaaabbber danch kostet jede minute 2,4 € und 130 antahlun das handy kostet 550

da skann doch sei oder?


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

@ exa
Im Moment habe ich eben auch stark meine Zweifel, dass sich ein Vertrag für mich lohnen würde. Wie ich aber schon sagte, würde ich solche Dinge, wie Internet auch benutzen, wenn ich sie mal in einer vernünftigen Form hätte. Deswegen solltest du nicht unbedingt von meiner aktuellen Handy-Nutzung ausgehen. 
Auf jeden Fall wird ein neues Handy dann erst ab der Zeit interessant, wo ich studieren anfange und mein erstes Auto habe. Da kann man dann Internet und Navi schon ganz gut brauchen. 

Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "einmal richtig investieren"?

Auf jeden Fall muss ich das neue Handy mit irgendeinem für mich wichtigen Anlass verbinden, damit ich es samt Vertrag geschenkt bekomme und da ich nicht auf nächste Weihnachten warten will, kommt nur der Geburtstag im März in Frage. 

@ _hellgate_
Das HTC HD2 würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen, nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich das hierzulande mit einem Vertrag bekomme, der preislich unter 35 € pro Monat ausfällt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## _hellgate_ (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

ja sind aber 2 verträre also DUO steht alles bei 7mobile.de auch der o2 vertrag


----------



## exa (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ exa
> Im Moment habe ich eben auch stark meine Zweifel, dass sich ein Vertrag für mich lohnen würde. Wie ich aber schon sagte, würde ich solche Dinge, wie Internet auch benutzen, wenn ich sie mal in einer vernünftigen Form hätte. Deswegen solltest du nicht unbedingt von meiner aktuellen Handy-Nutzung ausgehen.
> Auf jeden Fall wird ein neues Handy dann erst ab der Zeit interessant, wo ich studieren anfange und mein erstes Auto habe. Da kann man dann Internet und Navi schon ganz gut brauchen.
> 
> Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "einmal richtig investieren"?



tja... das kann natürlich keiner vorraussagen...

mit richtig investieren meinte ich das du das Handy deiner Wahl ohn jegliche Karte kaufst, und es direkt für jegliche Option frei ist...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Bei uns in Deutschland gibt es für Prepaidkarten (bei euch Wertkarten) auch eine Internetoption.
Bei debitel kostet diese Option 10 € im Monat allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie hoch das monatliche Volumen ist. 

Aber für dich ist definitiv sinnvoller ein Handy zu kaufen. 
Du musst es ja nicht mit einmal bezahlen. Ratenzahlung mit 0% Finanzierung ist ja inzwischen in aller Munde also kauf dir dein N97 mini auf Abzahlung und buch dir bei deinem Prepaid-Anbieter eine Internet-Option dazu und dann solltest du glücklich sein 


PS: Ich hab das normale N97 ich bin begeistert. Allerdings beim N97 mini hat Nokia wieder einmal die Kameraabdeckung "weggeupdatet" was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann-
Zudem hast du kein Navigationskreuz was ich bei meinem aber sehr praktisch finde.
Dafür gefällt mir bei dem N97 mini die Farbvariante "Kupfer" die sieht verdammt edel und geil aus und hat einfach mal nicht jeder!


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



exa schrieb:


> mit richtig investieren meinte ich das du das Handy deiner Wahl ohn jegliche Karte kaufst, und es direkt für jegliche Option frei ist...


Tja, wenn ich mir das Handy ohne Karte und ohne Vertrag hole, kann ich damit aber nichts machen. Benutzen will ich es aber schon von Anfang an können.

@ skyw8lk3r
Ich habe auch jetzt schon bei meiner Wertkarte Internet, allerdings nicht gerade in einer Form, die ich als "praktisch" bezeichnen würde. Erstens ist Internet mit einer Wertkarte schweineteuer und zweitens musst du dir das W810i nur mal anschauen, um zu wissen, warum man Internet darauf vergessen kann: Zu kleines Display und kein Touchscreen.

Im Moment gefallen mir jedenfalls das N97 / N97 mini / HTC HD2 sehr gut. Im März werde ich mich dann für eines entscheiden und den billigsten Vertrag wählen. Anders geht es wohl eh nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## skyw8lk3r (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ich glaub in Deutschland bei Debitel kostet die Internetoption monatlich 10 € allerdings im Vertrag wieviel das jetzt bei einer Prepaidkarte ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dass so viel teurer ist.
Ja das W810i kenn ich...allgemein auf Java basierten Handys macht das surfen keinen Spaß.

Aber im Endeffekt musst du selber entscheiden ob du dir einen Vertrag holst und bei Prepaid bleibst


----------



## Tom3004 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Also ich wollte mein altes Nokia auch mal erneuern, weil das telefonieren einfach nur unkomfortabel ist und jede SMS eine Qual ( Nokia 5140i).
Ich habe jetzt zu Weihnachten das Nokia 6700 classic bekommen, was eine 5MP Kamera besitzt und sonst eigentlich alles hat mit GPS, Radio, Videofunktion und so weiter.
Ich werde bis Mitte des Jahres mit einer Wertkarte telefonieren, dann das Handy an meine Mutter abgeben die noch auf ihr Nokia mit schwarz / weiß Display schwört und mir wenn es erhältlich ist das iPhone 4G per Vertrag ordern.
Ich finde das iPhone ist zwar Scheineteuer, aber so eine Appvielfalt bietet kein anderes Handy auf dem Markt ! 
Der Touchscreen ist einzigartig. Nokia, Samsung und Sony Ericson können einpacken dagegen, nur HTC kann einigermßen Mithalten.
Die Kamera ist nicht so das Highlight, aber Internet und Co gehen darauf so leich von der Hand.
Es ist Klasse ! Auch wenn viele eine Abneigung dagegen haben ! 
MfG, Tom


----------



## zcei (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Hm hab ich das jetzt überlesen, oder meinte jeder, dass bei einem Vertrag man nur diese Simkarte nutzen kann?
Das stimmt nämlich so nicht:
Ich habe das LG Arena bekommen als es neu war und meine Mutter hat den Vertrag gemacht. Damit ich aber nicht übertreibe hat sie die SIM Eingezoge und ich habe weiterhin meine Simyo Simkarte genutzt (bei euch heißt das Wertkarte!?)
Der Verkäufer meinte zu mir, dass das einfacher ist, da sie sonst von jedem Handy 4 verschiedene Versionen rumfliegen haben müssen, um das branding zu garantieren. Deswegen haben sie garkeins drin  was ich persönlich auch besser finde. Heißt im Endeffekt, dass du dein Handy in "Raten" abbezahlst.

Manchmal ists auch etwas preiswerter. (Vergiss nicht sofort nach dem 14-tägigen rückgaberecht den Vertrag zu kündigen  Sonst vergisst du das und das ist es, worauf die Firmen plädieren)


----------



## skyw8lk3r (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Das Iphone hat wirklich nen genialen touchscreen garkeine Frage. Als ich mein N97 bekommen habe fand ich es erst nen bisschen doff da ich ja vorher nen Iphone hatte. 
Aber es hat keine 3 Tage gedauert da war ich so gut drin im Umgang mit dem Nokia das ich das Touchscreen von dem Iphone nicht mehr vermisst habe.
Das Touchscreen vom Iphone ist einfach nur sehr sensibel mehr isses nicht


----------



## boss3D (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ein Kriterium spielt für mich beim Handykauf noch eine sehr große Rolle: Robustheit!

Das Teil muss was aushalten und in meinem Fall sogar sehr viel. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft mir mein W810i schon runtergefallen ist und was es schon alles "spüren" durfte _(Granit, Beton, Schotter, Asphalt, etc.)_. Trotzdem sieht das Handy immer noch aus, wie am ersten Tag und funktioniert auch so _(das nenne ich Qualität) _... 

Bei den ganzen modernen Handys mit den riesen Glasoberflächen und z.T. aufklappbaren und schwenkbaren Teilen habe ich immer die Panik, dass mir das Teil schon beim bloßen Angreifen in seine Einzelteile zerfällt, oder Sprünge bekommt. 
Mein Handy muss auch überall hin mit: Vom Fitnessstudio über die Schule bis zur Baustelle. Die Jeans reiben auch schön am Handy _(Hosentasche)_.

^^ Das ist das Einzige, was mich noch ein Bisschen von den sogenannten Smartphones abhält. 

Kann einer was zur "Standhaftigkeit" des N97 / N97 mini sagen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ich habe mir die handys bei Media Markt angeguckt und ich denke das smartphones allgemein nicht robust sind. Es geht nur mit dazu passender Schutzhülle wo ea zum Beispiel beim iPhone sehr elegante bis einfache möglichkeiten gibt.
MfG, Tom 
p.s. Ich schreibe grad mit dem iPod Touch 3g und es ist einfach nur der Hamma das geht schnell von der Hand und der korrigiert automatisch, einfach nur Klasse.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Standhaftigkeit N97:
Naja es knartsch ab und zu nen bisschen halt das Plastik aber sont sehr robust!
Ist mir auch schon einige male runtergefallen aber nix passiert, keine Kratzer, kein gebrochenes Glas oder sonstiges
Hab es auch immer mit auf Baustelle und Co und sieht ganz gut aus das Telefon...aber wenn du auf ne Baustelle arbeitest solltest du die schwarze version kaufen...hab leider die weiße und Angst das dort mal dreck drauf kommt den ich nicht mehr abbekomme...aber bisher ging alle ab


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> wenn du auf ne Baustelle arbeitest


Nur ferial und ich würde ohnehin nur schwarze Handys kaufen ... 


Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die handys bei Media Markt angeguckt und ich denke das smartphones allgemein nicht robust sind. Es geht nur mit dazu passender Schutzhülle wo ea zum Beispiel beim iPhone sehr elegante bis einfache möglichkeiten gibt.


Ich habe auch noch so meine Zweifel, was die Robustheit von Smartphones angeht, aber eine Lederschutzhülle wie beim iPhone wäre noch eine halbwegs brauchbare Lösung. Zur Not kann ich dann bei den "handygefährdenden" Arbeiten einfach mein altes W810i mitnehmen. 

@skyw8lk3r
Das N97 und das N97 mini verfügen beide über das Symbian-OS, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. In letzter Zeit habe ich allerdings in diversen Reviews so einiges Negatives darüber gelesen und in einschlägigen Foren wird sehr oft von solchen Handies abgeraten _(bzw. oft Windows Mobile empfohlen). _Könntest du irgendwas am OS deines N97 aussetzen, oder liegt da vieles an unfähigen Benutzern?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

So, jetzt bin ich mir nach langem Handyvergleichen und Suchen endgültig sicher, welches ich mir holen werde: *Sony Ericsson Xperia X10* ...  

Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis es endlich erscheint, aber ich habe ohnehin bis März Zeit. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrazyBanana (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

@boss3d
der unterschied zw. freien handys und angemeldeten ist das man ein freies für jede simkarte geignet und eins mit anmeldung nur mit dem jeweiligen provider verwendbar ist.
Die offenen lassen auch besser/früher fw updates zu.
Vom tarif her würd ich mit a1 aber aufpassen da es hier negative "mobilepoints" gibt die man dann wieder durch eine hohe handyrechnung ausgleichen musst!
Hier wäre 3 oder bob die bei weitem günstigere wahl.
Ps: wie wärs mit dem nokia n900!


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

^^ Aber wenn ich ein Handy ohne Vertrag für 700 € kaufe, kann ich damit erstens nichts machen, weil ich ja nur die Hardware gekauft habe _(quasi eine Graka ohne Strom )_ und zweitens, wenn ich mir dann erst wieder eine Simkarte dazukaufe, wäre ich mit dem Vertrag wieder billiger und besser dran gewesen.

Mit dem Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 bin ich mir absolut sicher, der Vertrag wird aber vorraussichtlich von T-Mobile sein.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



boss3D schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten, bis es endlich erscheint, aber ich habe ohnehin bis März Zeit.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wann soll es denn erscheinen?
Ist auch schon ein Preis bekannt?


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wann soll es denn erscheinen?


1. Quartal 2010


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist auch schon ein Preis bekannt?


Ohne Vertrag 700 €.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SA\V/ANT (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> So ein Vertrag über 2 Jahre läppert natürlich auch enorme Kosten an, je nachdem was für ein Vertrag eben gewählt wurde.
> *Ich habe mein Handy immer mit Vertrag, weils einfach bequemer ist und ich nie etwas aufladen muss.* Wobei mir dieses 2 Jahre warten auf ein neues Handy manchmal tierisch auf die Eier geht.



Es gibt mittlerweile "Pre-paid-Karten" wo du nichts mehr aufladen brauchst. Das ganze Funktioniert so wie beim Festnetz. 

Karte einsetzen, telefonieren und am ende des Monats bezahlen.


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Mobil-Flat für 6,80€ von O2 mit HSDPA Geschwindigkeit...bin vollkommen zufrieden damit.


Nun, der Vertrag sollte bei mir max. 30 €/Mon. betragen. Ich werde einfach das A1 Top-Paket nehmen und gegebenenfalls ein paar Extras dazuwählen.

Was ich allerdings leicht verwirrend finde, ist Folgendes:
Wenn man auf der A1-Site probeweise den Vertrag zusammenstellt, kann man diverse Navi-Versionen mit unterschädlichen monatlichen Kosten auswählen. Ich habe mir aber schon von einem Kumpel sagen lassen, dass ich Navi sowieso dabei habe und die Auswahl nur die "Kartenkenntnis" des Navis beeinflusst. Kann das stimmen?
Weiters habe ich gehört, dass man quasi ein Downloadvolumen dazunehmen muss, um im Internet surfen zu können. Kann ja auch nicht sein, oder? Ich will jedenfalls nichts mit dem Handy downloaden, sondern wirklich nur surfen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Naja, Datenvolumen brauchst du aber auch beim surfen (= Guck halt in den Vertrag, das da an Volumen dabei ist.

so far


----------



## boss3D (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



midnight schrieb:


> Naja, Datenvolumen brauchst du aber auch beim surfen (= Guck halt in den Vertrag, das da an Volumen dabei ist.


Das ist mir schon klar, aber da wird ja hoffentlich eine ausreichende kleine Menge im "normalen" Vertrag dabei sein?! Was soll ich mit 1 - 5 GB Downloadvolumen? Ich sauge mit dem Handy ja keine Cinematic Mod ... 

Naja, mal schauen, welche Vertragsvarianten sich anbieten, wenn ich am Freitag dann im Geschäft bin.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



Low schrieb:


> Gibt es viele Veränderungen beim Omnia 2?
> Wenn es so ähnlich wie das Omnia 1 wird dann kann ich nur eins sagen: Finger Weg !


Die Veränderungen gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell habe ich mir nie wirklich angeschaut, allerdings weiß ich, dass das Omnia 2 ein grundsolides Teil ist, das einwandfrei funktioniert und nahezu alles kann, was man von einem aktuellen HighEnd-Smartphone erwarten kann. Ich sehe es täglich bei einem Kumpel und der hat 0 Probleme ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## insekt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Ich find Simyo eigentlich ziemlich Gut, da zahlst 9,90€ im Monat und kannst 1GB im Monat "versurfen" und zahlst 9cent in alle Deutschen Netze pro Min und SMS, kA obs sowas bei euch auch in Österreich gibt.

Das Problem bei so 500-700€ Handys ist halt, dass du dann trotzdem oft 200+€ noch für das Handy zahlen musst. Also billiger wird das Handy durch den Vertrag nicht, da sich der Anbieter die Kosten immer zurückholt. Es bringt also de facto nichts sich einen Vertrag zuzulegen den man nicht ausnutzt nur weil man dafür ein Handy (scheinbar) billiger kriegt.

Letztendlich sollte man nur auf seine Telefongewohnheiten achten und danach das passende Modell auswählen.


----------



## boss3D (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



insekt schrieb:


> Es bringt also de facto nichts sich einen Vertrag zuzulegen den man nicht ausnutzt nur weil man dafür ein Handy (scheinbar) billiger kriegt.


Eben. Deswegen möchte ich ja auch lieber viel für das Handy zahlen und dafür möglichst wenig für den Vertrag _(auch wenn es am Ende wieder auf das Selbe hinausläuft)_ ...


insekt schrieb:


> Letztendlich sollte man nur auf seine Telefongewohnheiten achten und danach das passende Modell auswählen.


Das Letzte, wofür ich ein Handy brauche, ist Telefonieren. Bei meinen 2 - 3 Telefonaten und 2 SMS pro Jahr (!), kommt es mir vielmehr auf alle anderen Funktionen an. In erster Linie natürlich I-Net.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## insekt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*

Naja also was man aus den Tests so rausließt scheint das neue Palm Pre da ganz gut dabei zu sein. Ist natürlich nicht billig, aber immernoch günstiger als ein iPhone. Desweiteren ist man nicht so an Apple gebunden, es gibt diese coole Ladestation wo man das Handy einfach drauflegt und es hat auch noch eine physische Qwertz-Tastatur.


----------



## CrazyBanana (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



boss3D schrieb:


> Eben. Deswegen möchte ich ja auch lieber viel für das Handy zahlen und dafür möglichst wenig für den Vertrag _(auch wenn es am Ende wieder auf das Selbe hinausläuft)_ ...
> 
> Das Letzte, wofür ich ein Handy brauche, ist Telefonieren. Bei meinen 2 - 3 Telefonaten und 2 SMS pro Jahr (!), kommt es mir vielmehr auf alle anderen Funktionen an. In erster Linie natürlich I-Net.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



dann solltest du bob nehmen 4cent sms/tel 4€ pro angefangenen GB (ich glaub so ists) ist außerdem im a1 netz und somit top! (teils schon hspa+)


----------



## insekt (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Handy allgemein] 700 € + kein Vertrag vs. 100 € + Vertrag?!*



CrazyBanana schrieb:


> dann solltest du bob nehmen 4cent sms/tel 4€ pro angefangenen GB (ich glaub so ists) ist außerdem im a1 netz und somit top! (teils schon hspa+)


 
Joa das is echt ein guter Tarif 
Da würd ich auch zu schlagen wenn es so einen in DE gäbe.


----------

